# dogs in Italy



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

We are thinking of touring around Italy this year with our dog, an elderly bearded collie. I have read somewhere that all dogs in public places must be muzzled. Has anybody any experience of this? Any advice would be appreciated.
spongy


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been living part time in Lombardy/ part time Scotland for the past 6 months. Have seen lots of people with dogs but can only recollect one that was muzzled. It is unusual to see dogs off the lead (apart from hunting dogs) but that is possibly just the area we are in. I will be back there next week and can check with our neighbour who has dogs if nobody has come up with a definite answer before then

Chris


----------



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks Chris, any further advice would be welcome. Muzzling our dog is a definite no no.
spongy


----------



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks Chris, any further advice would be welcome. Muzzling our dog is a definite no no.
spongy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

It is three years since I was in Italy with a dog, but at that time, a muzzle was necessary when travelling on public boats on Lake Garda. No muzzle was needed in public, on trains or buses.

It might be worth a Google search for any forums for expats in Italy although we do have two members who live in Italy and they maybe able to offer assistance. EDDIED and JHELM are our Italian residents.

Here is a pic of my late Oscar, sat on a train to Venice.

Russell


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

spongy said:


> thanks Chris, any further advice would be welcome. Muzzling our dog is a definite no no.
> spongy


How nice to find someone who thinks like we do  I can't offer any advice on Italy but we spend a good deal of time in Eastern Europe and muzzles are definately *NOT* mandatory.

TBH I would surprised if they were in Italy either and will wait to see if anyone can give the definitive answer.


----------



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Russel thanks for the info. Oscar is certainly a 1st class traveller
spongy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Could it be they have the same law as here and France? That is that certain breeds must be muzzled and on lead in public?

Does anyone know about Germany? A while back there was talk of them including a huge number of large breeds in their "on lead and muzzled in public" law. It included German Shepherds, Rottweilers etc 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> Could it be they have the same law as here and France? That is that certain breeds must be muzzled and on lead in public?
> 
> Does anyone know about Germany? A while back there was talk of them including a huge number of large breeds in their "on lead and muzzled in public" law. It included German Shepherds, Rottweilers etc 8O


A handy site
http://www.ledogstop.com/ledogstop/LAW.html

In addition some areas in germany list up to 42 breeds with restrictions.

The European herding breeds can be roughly divided into two factions: the British herding dogs (Border Collies, Bearded Collies, Old English Sheepdog, Rough & Smooth Collies, Shetland Sheepdogs) and the continental breeds (German Shepherd Dogs, Briards, Bouviers, Belgian Sheepdogs).


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Dogs in Italy*

 Ciao tutti, legally all dogs when out and about should be on a lead and muzzled. In practice, then mostly on a lead; but rarely muzzled. In Sicily last year there were 2 cases of children being mauled to death by packs of feral dogs. This led to the authorities there clamping down on ANY dog off a lead and/or not muzzled. A similar situation in Salerno. No 3 son has a dog that is gazing at me now as I type. It is only ever on a lead on those rare occasions when I dog-sit for him, and never muzzled. But, I am well aware that I am breaking the law. Nobody cares anyway in our village, where lots of cute little dogs run around off a lead and not muzzled. There are a lot of working hunting dogs though, and people are used to them. In Milano or Rome for example, you would not get away with it.
HTH,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Dogs in Italy*

 Just remembered that the Blairs (vicmeldrew) have been touring Italy/Sicily this last winter with their dog, and could probably tell you first hand any problems they encountered; or if indeed they encountered any.
Also some time ago Sonesta toured with their dog. Personally wouldn't travel around with a dog.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I have tried checking up on this locally and as Eddied has already said there may be a law about dogs being muzzled but the usual Italian attitude prevails - very little notice is taken unless there is a problem.
Most dogs are kept on a lead which is a sensible precaution. If your dog looks like a powerful dangerous breed then the law might be enforced, otherwise nobody seems to bother.

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Dogs in Italy - latest update*

 Buon giorno all you dog lovers.
Aftert having heard a public service message this morning on the radio by the Carabinieri - the machine gun toting ones in black SS type uniforms - thought I'd better update you all.
Following a spate of attacks by dogs over the past few days, in various parts of the country, of varying severity; and by dogs of all types; the Carabinieri remind us that :
all dogs, of whatever size or breed; if in a public place; must be on a lead no longer than 1.5 meters, and muzzled, and identifiable by implanted microchip.
In default; the dog will be impounded, could be destroyed, and in any case the owner referred to the Public Prosecuter.
No room for ifs or buts.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In this year's Camping Cheque site directory the entry for Italy states:

_Dogs must be kept on a lead and must wear a muzzle in public places_.

IMO Its a good idea to always have a muzzle handy when travelling with a dog and to get the dog used to wearing one.

You never know if a vet will insist on a dog wearing a muzzle for treatment.

Its not unusual for an injured or sick dog to turn very viscious, especially when approached or handled by a stranger.


----------



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for all your replies and help, I'm very rapidly going off the idea of a visit to Italy, might go to Germany & Austria instead.
Spongy


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Eddied,
We have been following this thread with interest as we had planned to go to the Italian Lakes after Switzerland. As our Labrador is, as always, accompanying us, I think we will probably settle for the Swiss side of Lake Maggiore instead!
Many thanks for your input.
Regards
Groucho and his Mrs.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Dogs in Italy - latest update*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno all you dog lovers.
> Aftert having heard a public service message this morning on the radio by the Carabinieri - the machine gun toting ones in black SS type uniforms - thought I'd better update you all.
> Following a spate of attacks by dogs over the past few days, in various parts of the country, of varying severity; and by dogs of all types; the Carabinieri remind us that :
> all dogs, of whatever size or breed; if in a public place; must be on a lead no longer than 1.5 meters, and muzzled, and identifiable by implanted microchip.
> ...


Never mind the muzzles I want compulsory nappies!
Despite living in an 'exclusive development' (as the neighbours keep reminding us) some incontinent animal has been leaving little heaps on my garden and this morning I found one on the terrace right outside the french windows. 
I am a dog owner but this kind of behaviour drives me mad.
Back to the topic of the thread - the reason our dog stays at home in Scotland when I am in Italy is that I don't want to subject her to the problems inherent in travelling

Chris


----------

